# Salt Fork controlled hunt



## paulboomer1 (May 7, 2008)

Hey guys...I was lucky enough to get drawn for the Salt Fork controlled archery hunt this year.I was wondering if anyone has done this hunt before and has any info on the area and how its run. The permit says its good for all of archery season. Any tips or info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## husky_jerk (Jun 6, 2011)

go golfing and just remember to throw your bow in the cart. the deer are thick on the course.


----------



## starcraft36 (Feb 16, 2005)

Got drawn too. There is information on DNR site. Basically 3 different zones, each have different days of week and start dates you can hunt them. And yes, the golf course is in zone C, but cant hunt until 1/6 I believe. However, there are rules around how far off roads, buildings, and paths you have to be. Hope this helps.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

My dad had it last year. Didn't kill anything there but that is not the fault of the system. The last segment when you can hunt the area around the golf course will be the best. Also I wager when half the state shows up for e early muzzleloader, you could do well right across the street where they cannot go.

Parking seemed the biggest restriction.


----------

